# 9mm & .44 mag



## john_rhino123 (May 13, 2011)

im new to handloading and going to start out with the simple lee set. just wondering if i could get some recipe advice. i do some fairly high volume range shooting (hence the need to hand load) wint a CZ75B and a scoped ruger super blackhawk.
thanks


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

My basic handload for 9mm is a 124 grain Berry's flat point hollow base bullet over 6.0 grains of HS-6 and a remington small pistol primer.


----------

